# Coilspring



## znhunter (Apr 16, 2007)

is it lower the coilspring the harder it snaps or is it reveresed.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

A #3 spring is stronger than a #1 spring if thats what you mean.


----------

